# Severe cramping 6dpo?



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm about 6dpo, I believe, and about 20 minutes ago I started cramping really intensely... like almost as bad as contractions. Both uterine and cervical cramping, so bad that I can't even go to the bathroom. Anyone have any idea what this might be? It's horribly painful, but I don't even dare take anything.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I had intense cramping starting 4 dpo when I was pregnant with my son. Lasted until 15 weeks. But it wasn't quite as bad as you are describing so that may not be it.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

If that's what it is, I'll be over the moon. And I suppose I'll deal with the cramps.









Thank you for the input... it's been about 3 hours now and I'm having to stay horizontal.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## mayalee (Jan 23, 2003)

sounds like implantation cramping to me,, good luck!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

Can I jumpa on w- a question here? I am ttc # 1 so all pregnancy symptoms are new to me- but I had massive cramping 7 and 8 DPO and was so happy and now 15 DPO I still feel this prescence- physically I mean- in my right side- where I had the cramping- but I am still getiing a bfn.
Any ideas?


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie34* 
Can I jumpa on w- a question here? I am ttc # 1 so all pregnancy symptoms are new to me- but I had massive cramping 7 and 8 DPO and was so happy and now 15 DPO I still feel this prescence- physically I mean- in my right side- where I had the cramping- but I am still getiing a bfn.
Any ideas?

Not to be a downer, but I had really bad cramping 10 dpo for about 1/2 a day and I'm not pregnant.

On a brighter note, when I was pregnant with my DS#2, I didn't get a BFP until I was over a week late with AF!


----------



## Malva (Nov 2, 2005)

I get cramping between 3 and 6 days PO every month it seems. So annoying. It only started started since we've been actively ttc, too. Just taunting me.


----------

